# iPad Mini en remplaçant du smartphone



## pepes003 (13 Décembre 2012)

Quelqu'un ici se sert-il d'un iPad Mini en tant que "smartphone"?

Alors OUI, j'usurpe ce terme, car on ne peut téléphoner avec un iPad (contrairement à la Gtab 7" par ex.), mais j'entends par "utiliser l'iPad Mini en tant que smartphone", l'utiliser comme assistant personnel, GPS, lecture multimédia, etc...etc... bref, tout ce que fait l'iPhone (mais en mieux, vu la taille de l'écran) SANS la partie téléphone.
> ce qui signifie que l'iPad sera à trimbaler PARTOUT, comme un iPhone quoi. Il faut également disposer d'un tel à coté pour la partie téléphonie (appel/SMS).

Pourquoi cette question?

J'ai actuellement un iPhone4 16Gb classique qui a 2 ans. Il fait de belles photos, me guide partout (TomTom), me sert d'assistant perso, etc...
> bref nickel.

Enfin...nickel... pas tout à fait... Quelque chose me manque: une taille d'écran plus conséquente (me parlez pas d'iPhone5 svp (je l'ai offert à ma copine et c'est pas du tout ce que je recherche)) pour le surf web (j'en fais beaucoup en nomade), la lecture vidéo/stream, consultation photos, etc...
En gros tout ce que fait bien une tablette mais pas un smartphone.


L'idée serait donc de combiner *PARTOUT* et *TOUT LE TEMPS* les avantages d'un téléphone et d'une tablette.
Y a donc l'option Galaxy Note 2, mais Android j'accroche pas (j'ai une Gtab 8.9" qui prend la poussière) et si un jour j'y retournais, ça serait avec un Nexus et rien d'autre (à bat les surcouches, les MàJ qui prennent des années, etc...).

Donc pas d'Android.
Alors pourquoi pas un iPad Mini 32Gb 4G (enfin H+ chez nous) en sus de mon iPhone4 ? (les 2 à emmener partout et tout le temps, j'insiste (pas que at home))

Et bien c'est là tout l'objet de mon questionnement. 

*Y en a-t-il ici qui a fait ce choix?*

et aussi, *pensez-vous qu'un iPhone4 en mode "partage de connexion" permanente (en WiFi) pourrait tenir toute une journée ? *...afin de prendre un iPad WiFi plutôt qu'un 4G 100&#8364; plus cher...
_(j'en doute fortement, mais je demande si quelqu'un l'a déjà fait)_


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2012)

Tu devras prendre un iPad avec connexion 4G afin d&#8217;avoir le GPS. Ensuite, il ne faudrait activer le partage avec ton iPhone que lorsque tu en auras besoin. 

Tu auras peut-être besoin de compléter tout ça avec une batterie externe (moi, j&#8217;ai un SWISS charger acheté sur Amazon à 30&#8364

Ensuite, je fais quasiment ce que tu décris, mais avec un iPad classique. Je ne le mets pas dans la poche, quoique j&#8217;ai un blouson qui accepte cette taille d&#8217;appareils.

C&#8217;est très pratique et bien plus ergonomique, notamment pour montrer des choses ou prendre des notes.

Un iPad Mini doit être génial pour ça, mais n&#8217;en ayant pas, je ne peux réellement me prononcer.


----------



## pepes003 (13 Décembre 2012)

Dans mon cas, j'aurais dans l'idée de combiner l'iPhone4 à l'iPad Mini, dans ces usages :

** usage de l'iPhone:* (avec un forfait @2 Free (2h d'appel / SMS illimité))
- photo (l'APN me suffit, pour la vrai photo j'ai mon reflex)
- GPS (Tomtom déjà acheté)
- tel
- SMS
- baladeur audio (biblio audio intégral dans l'iPhone)

** usage de l'iPad Mini:* (modèle 4G avec forfait Sosh (SFR/Bouygues ne captent pas chez moi @24,90 (H+ et 3Go fair use)) ou modèle WiFi avec la partage de connexion iPhone)
- TOUT le reste : surf web (le + gros de son utilisation), consultation multimédia (photos, vidéos, streaming), assistant personnel: agenda, notes, etc..., un peu de réseau sociaux (très très peu), jeux vidéo (très très peu), recettes cuisines, etc....

=> donc soit :
- iPhone4 avec abonnement tel en partage de connexion permanente (hors docimile) + iPad Mini WiFi 32Go >> total: 439 + 24.90 par mois
- iPhone4 avec abonnement Free 2 + iPad Mini 32Go 4G avec abonnement Sosh 24,90  >> total: 569 + 26.90 par mois
- rien, je garde mon iPhone4 pour TOUT >> total: 0 + 24.90 par mois


----------



## pepes003 (14 Décembre 2012)

A première vue, cela semble peu réaliste 
Tout du moins, personne sauf toi gwen n'a tenté l'expérience. 
_(à titre perso, je pourrais pas emporter avec moi H24 une tablette 10")_

Arfffff, si seulement l'iPad Mini était plus up-to-date niveau composant, j'aurais tenté les yeux fermés. Là, je suis toujours hésitant.


----------



## doupold (15 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que miwi a tenté l'expérience.


----------



## pepes003 (17 Décembre 2012)

Miwi...connais pas.

Si tu te souvient globalement de son bilan d'utilisation, ça me ferais plaiz' de l'entendre (enfin, de le lire).


----------



## MiWii (17 Décembre 2012)

doupold a dit:


> Je pense que miwi a tenté l'expérience.


  ???


Pour ma part, j'ai un iPhone 4 et un iPad mini. Je me sers de l'iPhone 4 comme smartphone a proprement parlé, c'est à dire pour telephoner, l'envoi de sms, le GPS et la 3G. 
J'utilise internet sur l'iPhone quand je ne peux vraiment pas sortir l'iPad (le RER en somme).


Mon iPad mini, qui rentre dans mon sac à main, me suis PARTOUT ! 
Et je l'utilise en remplacement complet de mon macbook air. Que ce soit hors de la maison, grâce au partage de connexion de l'iPhone ou à la maison (devant la tv, au lit, au bureau...)
Je l'utilise aussi regulierement pour le boulot (je travaille essentiellement au bureau sur ordi pour monter des dossiers etc, donc je prends des notes avec, je lis des pdf que j'annote et j'envoie à mes collegues etc). 


À ta place, je prendrais l'options de l'iPhone 4 avec forfait tel + 3G et l'iPad mini wifi ! 


Prendre un iPad mini 3G quand on a un iPhone qui fait partage de connexion, c'est dommage, et n'avoir qu'un iPhone 4, c'est limité... mais ce n'est que mon avis.


ps: mon iPad mini est un 16Go, car j'ai un NAS de 2To et comme j'ai internet tout le temps (wifi ou 3G de l'iPhone) bah j'ai accès à mes 2To partout !


----------



## pepes003 (17 Décembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ce CR MiWii. 

Je suis assez bien équipé at home: 
Home Serveur (14To)
CAT6 dans toute ma baraque (nouvelle maison) relié à mon VDI (switch Gigabit inside)
Aiport Extrem pour le WiFi n
...etc...

Sinon, pour en revenir à l'usage de l'i4 (iPhone4) en tant que modem, j'ai une question qui me vient soudainement: l'autonomie!

L'i4 est le plus autonome de tous les iPhone, mais en mode tethering permanent (avec un iPad Mini Wifi en push), va-t-il tenir toute la journée sans charge intermédiaire ?
Tu actives le tethering que ponctuellement ou non-stop?
> en fonction de ta réponse, mon choix sera scellé je pense (si l'i4 (j'ai un forfait autorisant le tethering) peut tenir toute la journée (8h-20h) en mode modem >>> je prends direct un iPad Mini WiFi 32 ou 64Go (j'aime stocker en local malgré mon serveur)).


----------



## ToM03 (17 Décembre 2012)

Batterie externe.


----------



## pepes003 (17 Décembre 2012)

C'est *LA *solution qui me rebuterai.


----------



## MiWii (18 Décembre 2012)

J'ai jamais eu besoin de faire un partage de connexion sur une journée entiere, donc...

Apres, ça depend aussi de si tu utilises l'iPad toute la journée via la connexion de l'iPhone, là oui, je pense pas que l'iPhone ne tienne.


Apres, enlever le partage de connexion quand tu ne t'en sers pas, prend 2s, l'option etant à la racine des reglages.


----------



## pepes003 (19 Décembre 2012)

Je comprends. Donc ça va pas pour mes attentes.

J'ai pour objectif de me servir de mon i4 pour les photos d'appoint, le GPS, fonction baladeur, tel et SMS.
L'iPad Mini lui, ça serait pour tout le reste, et tout ça, ça demande une connexion H24 (WiFi chez moi, 3G outside), ex:

1. email _(push toutes les 5mn)_
2. prise de notes
3. iMessage (mes contacts récurrents sont sous iOS et j'en reçois pas mal toute la journée)
4. surf web
5. etc...

Donc, iPad Mini 4G + abonnement obligatoire. (arffff, 120e en sus + le coût d'un abonnement)

Merci pour ce feed en tout cas MiWii


----------



## doupold (19 Décembre 2012)

A moins d'avoir un abonnement chez SFR qui permet d'utiliser la même carte sim dans le téléphone et le ipad mini (qui serait alors 3G).

Cela permet d'économiser l'abonnement data.


----------



## pepes003 (20 Décembre 2012)

Après, je lorgne sur cette option :

- iPhone4 16Go actuel (Tel/SMS, baladeur MP3, APN d'appoint et GPS) + forfait Free à 2&#8364; (2h d'appel & SMS illimité)

- iPad Mini 16Go 4G (pour tout le reste) + forfait Sosh à 14,90&#8364; (1Go de data (j'ai des log FreeWiFi et SFR WiFi en sus))

*TOTAL*: 470&#8364; + 16,90&#8364; d'abonnement mensuel (sans engagement)


----------



## chti (22 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas l'expérience avec ipad mini (j'attends...)
Mais expérience iphone 5 et ipad.
Partage de connexion de l'iPhone .
La batterie tient quand même plusieurs heures (surf, mèl), quelques jeux le soir...
Utilisation surtout en interne, donc, je peux recharger l'iPhone.
En sachant que la batterie forcément se vide plus rapidement.

Il,me semble que l'usage en externe devrait être possible : en voiture, où recharge possible mais aussi autrement. Car on ne passe pas 12 heures d'affilée à surfer, etc... Non ?
Quand je ne me sers pas des machines, j'arrête le partage de connexion.
Je surveille aussi la consommation data...

Cela me paraît une solution, ce qui fait le sujet de ce post : Tél et ipad mini.
Car un smartphone comme l'iPhone a un écran quand même petit...pour le texte, travailler, ou pour surfer, lire les mèls...
Mais dans ce cas l'existence de la possibilité de partager la connexion du tél doit être quasi inexistante, non ?

Bref, je réfléchis à une solution comme celle-là...


----------



## diegue (22 Décembre 2012)

J'ai été un des premiers à pester parce qu'Apple ne voulait pas sortir de 7" !
Je trouvais l'iPad beaucoup trop lourd pour le prendre toujours avec moi.
Vu que l'iPad mini n'était ni Retina ni 4G France j'ai pris pour tester l'utilité d'une 7" 3G une GalaxyTab (pas cher avec les réductions) et un contrat SFR me permettant d'avoir une Sim  supplémentaire (pour info ce n'est pas le même numéro et il est impossible de téléphoner avec)
Alors je sais que la Galaxy n'est pas l'iPad mini qui lui est surtout une 8" avec le savoir d'Apple. Mais je me rends compte que ces formats 7"/8" sont trop petits pour faire avec ce que l'on peut faire avec un iPad : très difficile de lire des BD/comics (nécessité de zoomer, etc), de lire des revues, et d'écrire confortablement des notes, mails etc
J'ai repris donc mon iPad (oui S. Jobs avait raison sur le format, mais Apple se devait de sortir un mini), et pour lire les mails, twitter etc, l'iPhone suffit vu les possibilités d'agrandissement données par le Retina.
Mais quand on voit que le Note a un tel succès, et qu'ils comptent même en sortir un plus grand, il doit y avoir des attentes.
Mais enfin, pour moi, les formats intermédiaires ne seront ni un vrai smartphone léger et transportable dans une poche de chemise, ni une tablette comme l'iPad


----------



## pepes003 (24 Décembre 2012)

@diegue: Tu n'es probablement pas (encore?) la cible visée par le format 7/8".



A titre perso, j'ai franchi le pas : (cadeau de Noël offert par ma chérie) l'iPad Mini 32Go WiFi noir.

Après de longs moments à réfléchir, je me suis dit : 
1. qu'au taf je peux brancher l'iPhone en USB au PC (je le fais déjà de temps en temps)
2. qu'en voiture j'ai un kit de recharge iPhone (Dension)
3. qu'à la maison le partage s'arrêtera automatiquement car la priorité sera sur le WiFi de l'Airport Extrem et pas le WiFi du tethering de l'iPhone
4. qu'en extérieur, l'iPad choppera le WiFi des box (Free Wifi, SFR Wifi, etc...) car j'ai des identifiants pour chaque FAI.

> en bref, et en laissant le tethering WiFi non-stop, l'iPhone se déchargera qu'en dehors du domicile/véhicule/taf/zone hors WiFi de box ADSL => bref, qu'en week-end quoi (courses, promenades, etc...).

L'ombre au tableau sera l'usure excessive de la batterie de l'iPhone qui sera constamment sollicitée/rechargée. (surtout qu'elle est inamovible)


----------

